# Circuito integrado STK412-150/170 quemado



## anime4 (Jul 27, 2007)

Desarme un estero viejo y me hice de la fuente del estéreo; es un estéreo SONY MHC-GNX88 con el integrado STK412-150, mi pregunta es alguien sabe donde están las entradas para el audio in y out, para poder conectarlo a mi PC, o si alguien tiene el PBC de dicho STK para poder darme una idea de como van las pistas y por lógica sacar los in y out del audio.

Intenté seguir las pistas pero creo que tiene componentes de mas la tablilla porque, me baje el datasheet y figuran mas componentes de los que requiere el integrado, aquí los componentes, noten que hay capacitores muy grandes de 3300mF y 100V


----------



## lus2134 (Nov 7, 2008)

estaria bueno analizarlo porque tengo un componente arrinconado sony mod. hcd-gnx88 tronado el micro la causa por que el cliente lo desarmo en fin tratare de analizar el modulo para ver si se trata de darle uso mientras solo el amplificador,  por el momento estoy por terminar con un stk4231


----------



## paxs1 (Dic 21, 2009)

Hola! Bueno veo que llegue tarde a este foro, pero solo quiero decir que yo tambien consegui la fuente de alimentacion de un stereo igual y me di a la tarea de fabricar mi propio amplificador usando este integrado "STK412-150" mas el "STK402-090", ya que vi, que el estereo que desmatele tenia estos dos integrados. primero fabrique una baquelita para cada uno delos integrados y funcionaron de maravilla eso fue hace medio año, pero ahora fabrique una sola baquelita para los dos integrados la ventaja es que si solo quieres la etapa de potencia del "STK412-250" bueno solo cortas la imagen por la mitad y ya tienes tu etapa de amplificacion. 
Les mando unas fotos del ampli, junto con una foto de la etapa de alimentacion. 
Si aun quieres armar el ampli, me avisas y te mando el pcb y el sch. para que pongas en marcha tu proyecto. Si alguien mas quiere armarlo no dude en preguntarme o pedirme el pcb.


----------



## simon26 (Ene 5, 2010)

bueno compañero paxs1 le escribo para ver si me puedes ayudar a intentar hacer un amplificador yo poseo un minicomponente sony al cual le cayo cierta cosa que lo destruyo casi todo, pero lo que es la placa del stk 412-170 mas la fuente de corriente no le paso nada, yo estaba pensando en utilizar solo eso alimentado la señal con un mp3 o algo asi, mi pregunta es se puede? solo tendria que encontrar las entrada y salidas de audio? o tengo que hacer otras cosas o si lo tiro a la basura de una, espero que me puedas ayudar gracias de antemano.


----------



## paxs1 (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola Simon26!!

Bueno, "_Dejame pensar en voz alta_"  _si la fuente de alimentacion funciona y la tarjeta que contiene al STK412-170, que es el amplificador de audio, tambien funciona_!!

Claro que funcionara!!
Es mas.. asi he probado estos dos amplificadores y funcionan muy bien!!

Ahora si solamente quieres manejar estas dos etapas "alimentacion y amplificacion"
solamente te recomiendo tener precaucion con el volumen, ya que si le subes a todo probablemente  dañes el amplificador, depende que la magnitud de la señal de audio que te entrege el mp3 o la pc, por que si la magnitud de la señal es alta, el amplificador creara picos de corriente que lo dañarian.
Si no quieres correr riesgos te dejo un link donde dan el esquema de un protector de altavoz, link:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/alguien-ha-montado-stk4048-sanyo-5872/index10.html

Aun asi, si optas por no poner el protector de altavoz, con solo tener un volumen moderado, todo estara bien.

Otra cosa mas, recuerda ponerle al amplificador un buen disipador de calor, ya que estos amplificadores irradian bastante calor despues de un rato.

No dudes en hacer mas preguntas!!!!!
Sin mas por el momento, creo que es todo.

Saludos.

Upppss!!!

Me equivoque de link, asi que te envio el bueno:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/alguien-ha-montado-stk4048-sanyo-5872/index12.html

mensaje #255

Saludos!!


----------



## dack_alex (Ene 27, 2010)

alguno de ustedes sabra si la pcb que tienen servira para la serie stk412-000 es que tengo el stk412-040 y el trafo pero no encuentro nada sobre el integrado solo de otros de la misma serie y me gustaria saber si es esa para ver como la hago


----------



## paxs1 (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola!

Claro que si servira, cheque las hojas de datos de la serie STK412-150 y me di cuenta de que, solo los STK412-150 y STK412-170 tienen 22 pines y el resto de la serie tiene 18 pines. Pero no afecta en nada, se puede utilizar la misma PCB de un STK412-150 para un stk412-040, solo que sin utilizar los pines 19,20,21 y 22.
Esto es muy sencillo debido a que son de la misma familia. 

Saludos


----------



## dack_alex (Ene 29, 2010)

y alguno en el foro cres que la tenga no es que la quiera hacer con esa pero quisiera basarme para yo hacerla


----------



## paxs1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola perdon por la tardanza!

Con respecto a tu pregunta creo que si hay varias personas que tienen PCB  sobre este amplificador. Pero tu puedes crear tu PCB, no es nada de este mundo, lo unico tardado seria crear las pistas del amplificador y de la bobina pero para el resto de los componentes el programa ya  los tiene.  Te recomiendo el expressPCB es un software gratuito para crear PCB, es muy sensillo de usar y lo puedes bajar su pagina principal.

http://www.expresspcb.com/

Suerte con tu proyecto!!

Saludos!


----------



## dack_alex (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok gracias, lo que a mi me interesaba era que al tener otro yo podia hacer el mi como yo quisiera y tambien queria saber si existe una manera de probar el stk porke no estoy seguro de que funcione


----------



## fede_torinotsx (Abr 13, 2010)

paxs1 dijo:


> Hola! Bueno veo que llegue tarde a este foro, pero solo quiero decir que yo tambien consegui la fuente de alimentacion de un stereo igual y me di a la tarea de fabricar mi propio amplificador usando este integrado "STK412-150" mas el "STK402-090", ya que vi, que el estereo que desmatele tenia estos dos integrados. primero fabrique una baquelita para cada uno delos integrados y funcionaron de maravilla eso fue hace medio año, pero ahora fabrique una sola baquelita para los dos integrados la ventaja es que si solo quieres la etapa de potencia del "STK412-250" bueno solo cortas la imagen por la mitad y ya tienes tu etapa de amplificacion.
> Les mando unas fotos del ampli, junto con una foto de la etapa de alimentacion.
> Si aun quieres armar el ampli, me avisas y te mando el pcb y el sch. para que pongas en marcha tu proyecto. Si alguien mas quiere armarlo no dude en preguntarme o pedirme el pcb.



no podrias subir el pcb, muchisimas gracias


----------



## naikon (Abr 23, 2010)

Me sumo al pedido, podrian subir el PCB para el STK 412-150 .. nos seria de utilidad, estube mirando en internet y en el datasheet no figura ningun pcb.. y como tampoco tengo mucha experiencia, queria recurrir a uds que saben mas.

Saludos!!


----------



## paxs1 (May 23, 2010)

Hola a todos!

Bien, para todo aquellos que esten interesados en armar el amplificador que hice, adjunto lo siguiente:
-  Amplificador           "pcb"
-  Amplificador guía    "guía para soldar componentes en el pcb, nota: las lineas rojas                                                        -                               son puentes"
-  Amplificador sch     "esquemático del amplificador "

Si tienen alguna duda, no duden en preguntar.

Saludos.


----------



## naikon (May 24, 2010)

Muchas gracias por responder, tengo guardado un transformador de un SONY que utilizaba el stk 42-150, mire tus diagramas y pcb, me gusta mucho como esta armado..

Quisiera consultarte algo, vale la pena realmente armar este ampli? (con el stk 42-150) te pregunto esto ya que el stk que trajo el equipo que yo consegui esta quemado, entonces deberia comprar uno nuevo, y averiguando me dijeron que hay 2 stk 412-150 uno que vale masomenos 60 pesos Argentinos, y el otro SANYO que vale 108 masomenos.. obviamente supongo uno debe ser original y otro trucho.. te consulto si vale la pena ya que la inversion en un solo integrado es bastante..

Otra cosa que me llama mucho la atencion, es que este sony traia en su etapa de potencia tan solo 4 capacitores, 2 de 3300uF x 100v (para los 70+70v que daba en una linea el transformador luego del rectificado) y otros dos de 3300uF pero x 50v para la otra rama de alimentacion del STK.. me llama la atencion por que utiliza tan pocos uF ?? siendo que en el foro se habla de 10000uF por rama para amplificadores similares..

Si podes sacarme esa duda te agradezco.. Saludos y gracias nuevamente por compartir!!


----------



## paxs1 (May 26, 2010)

Hola Naikon!

Bueno.. con respecto a tu duda, de comprar el stk o no. eso depende de que tanto lo vas a utilizar, si estas dispuesto a invertirle un poco de tiempo y dinero en armarlo, para tener un "amplificador que ya te lo venden ya hecho" jajaja... ese es la conclusión a la que llegue después de armarlo, pero de que valió la pena, la valió para mi.
Con respecto a cual de los 2 tipos de stk comprar, bueno.. queda claro que si compras uno pirata, te la estas jugando, pero he visto en otros foros que este tipo de stk's "piratas" con un "*buen*" disipador de calor y un ventilador para forzar al aire a pasar por el disipador de calor, les funciona muy bien, el punto es mantener al ampli lo mas frío posible, en mi caso como nunca lo utilizo al 100% de su potencia, el calor que genera el ampli es moderado y ademas de que cuenta con su disipador y ventilador, entonces no me preocupo mucho.

Con respecto a los capacitores, eso de los 1000uF por cada ampere, es una regla de dedo que surge de un análisis de rizado de la fuente, en el que la función del capacitor es mantener el voltaje estable para que al amplificador, en este caso, funcione adecuadamente. Pero si la capacitancia es poca a la hora de que el amplificador requiera mas corriente para amplificar la señal de audio, los capacitores se descargaran mas rapido, por consecuencia el rizado de la alimentación sera mas grande y pude provocar que el amplificador se quede en cierto tiempo sin voltaje suficiente para operar adecuadamente. Pero yo tambien he visto que muchos equipos, utilizan capacitancias "chicas", pero pues... los equipos funcionan!  supongo que ellos hicieron los cálculos y determinaron que para este amplificador con esos capacitores que tu comentas son mas que suficientes. Si tienes esos capacitores a la mano, utilizalos!

Es todo por el momento, Saludos!


----------



## naikon (May 27, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta, vere que hago y si me decido..

Saludos!


----------



## MIKY10 (Ago 12, 2010)

paxs1 dijo:


> hola! Bueno veo que llegue tarde a este foro, pero solo quiero decir que yo tambien consegui la fuente de alimentacion de un stereo igual y me di a la tarea de fabricar mi propio amplificador usando este integrado "stk412-150" mas el "stk402-090", ya que vi, que el estereo que desmatele tenia estos dos integrados. Primero fabrique una baquelita para cada uno delos integrados y funcionaron de maravilla eso fue hace medio año, pero ahora fabrique una sola baquelita para los dos integrados la ventaja es que si solo quieres la etapa de potencia del "stk412-250" bueno solo cortas la imagen por la mitad y ya tienes tu etapa de amplificacion.
> Les mando unas fotos del ampli, junto con una foto de la etapa de alimentacion.
> Si aun quieres armar el ampli, me avisas y te mando el pcb y el sch. Para que pongas en marcha tu proyecto. Si alguien mas quiere armarlo no dude en preguntarme o pedirme el pcb.



 buenas tardes...  No sabes si esto funciona igual con el stk412-170???  Si es afirmativo usted me podrÍa enviar la lista de componentes y el pcb por correo???  Se lo agradecerÍa mucho...


----------



## chepestrufio (Oct 14, 2010)

gracias por tomarse la molestia de leer mi duda tengo un componente sony modelo genezy hcd gnx880 al principio al encenderlo y subir el volumen se protegiay no hacia mas nada retire la salida de audio stk412-150 en la tienda me dieron el stk412-170 quiero saver si no hay problema de instalar el 170 ya cambie 2 resistencias una de 1 ohm y la otra de 100 ohms tambien cambie los capacitores de 3300 mf 63 v los de 3300 mf a 100v me dan 3020mf ¿es necesario cambiarlos? de antemano gracias espero me puedan ayudar...


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 14, 2010)

Tecnicamente el STK412-150 y el STK412-170 son compatibles pin a pin, no creo que tengas que modificar nada. Sin embargo, si el equipo está entrando en modo de protección cuando le das mucho volumen, talvéz deberías chequear la impedancia de los parlantes... Saludos...


----------



## chepestrufio (Oct 14, 2010)

gracias los parlantes ya los cheque y esta bien la impedancia, la entrada de aire al disipador estaba saturada de pelusas y me imagino, que no enfriaba bien el ventilador los capacitores que te comento los cheque y me dan una lectura de 3020 mf cuando en la matricula dice 3300 mf si su capacidad ya bajo ¿ no me afecta para que el stk se me vuelva a calentar gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 14, 2010)

Ante todo es uF (microfaradios) mF se entiende como milifaradios.

Y bueno, en realidad lo de los capacitores no te afectarían la temperatura, pero si el audio por cuestiones del rizado de la fuente. Aunque tomando en cuenta que no son componentes de precisión podríamos pensar que esos valores se encuentran dentro del rango "normal". De todas formas, los podrías "ayudar" colocandoles unos capacitores de 330uF en paralelo y asi llegarían a la capacidad total...


----------



## adrian2008 (Ene 2, 2011)

hola, como están feliz año nuevo, aquí hago mi aporte, es el pcb del stk 412-150, y creo que también sirve para el 470, espero que lo analicen y me den su opinión acerca de como me quedo y que debo corregir o mejorar.

huy, lo he montado y medoy cuenta que me falto conectar el pin 7 a tierra en el pcb, asi que disculpen, menos mal que las pruebas siempre las hago con una serie, o limitador de corriente


----------



## FBustos (Ene 3, 2011)

hola todos, por casualidad alguien tiene el pcb del stk 417-120A, tengo uno por ahi que saque de un equipo philips y me gustaria usarlo.

Saludos


----------



## nicolahi (Abr 6, 2011)

alguien podria decirme como es la fuente del stk412-150? tengo el IC. y tambien tengo una fuente de +/-57 volt. Puedo sacar los +/- 38 v. poniendo un regulador de voltaje, o tiene que ser de otra fuente?


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 10, 2011)

nicolahi dijo:


> alguien podria decirme como es la fuente del stk412-150? tengo el IC. y tambien tengo una fuente de +/-57 volt. Puedo sacar los +/- 38 v. poniendo un regulador de voltaje, o tiene que ser de otra fuente?



No tiene que ser otra fuente, solo toma la ya existente y por medio de reguladores sacar de esta misma una fuente de menor tension, para tener asi el VL y el VH que requiere el STK.

No olvides que cada regulador debe tener su propio current booster por medio de transistores para proveér la corriente adecuada en cada punto del VL del STK.


----------



## nicolahi (Abr 13, 2011)

tenes algun circuito que funcione bien como regulador de v. para adicionarlo a la fuente que tengo?


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 14, 2011)

nicolahi dijo:


> tenes algun circuito que funcione bien como regulador de v. para adicionarlo a la fuente que tengo?



Podes hacer un diseño sencillo a base de diodos zener y de transistores de potencia.


----------



## ceezky (Ago 15, 2011)

Hola que tal, buenas tardes en verdad me intereso tu proyecto y quisiera armar el mio de la misma forma solo que yo tengo la estapa y la fuente de un sony hcd dx-70 que por el tiempo se descompuso la tarjeta de enfrente y no funciona. Quisiera que me echaralas la mano para poder echar andar ese ampli ya que es muy bueno y tiene buena fidelidad , de antemano te agradezco un saludo y espero me puedas ayudar. Gracias.


----------



## rafaro (Dic 30, 2011)

Tengo varios de estos y quiero usarlos sin double voltage solo usando  Vh voltage alto dejando de usar pins del 2 a 5 se puede o es un requisito usar en configuracion H con variable voltage. Tambien quiero usar en forma de puente combinando las dos salidas para mas poder pero 8 ohms.  Necesito ayuda como acerlo PF


----------



## qmar83 (Ene 11, 2012)

creo que aqui esta en btl 
http://www.electronshik.ru/pdf/SAN/STK412-150.pdf 
arme uno dela forma normal pero tengo 1 problema con una salida la otra funciona bien esque la que no me funciona pasa que solo me repele el parlante y no suena apago el amplificador y trata de sonare cambiado condensadores de 470p, 220p y 100mf no se que pueda ser lo que este mal por que la otra salida funciona exelente epero quel e sirba y que depronto me colabore con mi problema ya arme uno con stk4192 y otro con 4152 y fumcionaron bien los 2


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 20, 2012)

paxs1 dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Bien, para todo aquellos que esten interesados en armar el amplificador que hice, adjunto lo siguiente:
> -  Amplificador           "pcb"
> ...


  trate de hacer pcb que ompartio amablemente el compañero PASX1 pero no me ha quedado bien  se, al momento de meter la placa al acido se me volaron, las pistas as degadas donde entra el audio 

alguno de ustedes ha montado algun pcb de los stk 412-xxx ? que tenga unas pistas un poco mas gruesas, ya que el metodo de la plancha es muy variable :S y las pistas delgadas no siempre salen bien. ya intente hacer mi pcb pero me sale de el asco 

saludos.


----------



## Naders150 (Mar 16, 2012)

Bueno perdon por revivir el tema pero es que consegui un equipo sony dañado con un STK412-150, voy a revisar el integrado si funciona armo el amplificador clase H ya tengo la fuente los cap y el integrado.

Pero si no me gustaría utilizar el transformador para otro amplificador clase AB, en ese caso el transformador podria utilizar los 2 voltajes al mismo tiempo por ejemplo un estero con los +-80v y otro amplificador con +-50v ?


----------



## seralemi (Abr 5, 2018)

Buen día. Necesito comprar el CI de referencia de un equipo sanyo y por aquí sólo se consigue sin la letra final y/o con otra letra, por ejemplo la "c". Para este caso es la "m", y hay quienes opinan que es lo mismo y otros te dicen que no porque se quema nuevamente.
Alguien me puede ayudar a entender si se puede reemplazar de alguna manera???
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

El tema que de esos es difícil conseguir los originales, hay muy malas copias que no duran nada, yo en particular los he traido de afuera

Veo que sos de mi city, pregunta en Cita si el lo consigue seguro que es original


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

No te animás a destaparlo . . . ?


----------



## seralemi (Abr 5, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> El tema que de esos es difícil conseguir los originales, hay muy malas copias que no duran nada, yo en particular los he traido de afuera
> 
> Veo que sos de mi city, pregunta en Cita si el lo consigue seguro que es original



Sabía que los originales son dificiles de conseguir, veré en Cita si los tienen.
Gracias.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 5, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> No te animás a destaparlo . . . ?



Es la primera vez que debo cambiar estos CI, en realidad el equipo es de un amigo y estoy ayudándolo a repararlo. También había leído que se pueden abrir, bueno todos los días se aprende algo nuevo. 
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

Si se pueden habrir y ver que transistores estan dañados y ponerlos externos, funciona muy bien, ya lo hacía yo en la prehistoria, ya que no todos se conseguian con facilidad


----------



## seralemi (Abr 5, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si se pueden habrir y ver que transistores estan dañados y ponerlos externos, funciona muy bien, ya lo hacía yo en la prehistoria, ya que no todos se conseguian con facilidad



Ok, voy a leer algo por la web de cual es el procedimiento y vemos que hacemos, de todas formas llamaré a Cita electrónica para ver si lo tienen. También está electrónica Elemon, allí consultaré también.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

Yo he traido material difícil de la cada Diode de inglaterra, tiene pág web, la última vez que pedí algo me recuerdo que me salio el envío menos de 50 pesos cuando de BS AS el envio y empaquetado me salia casi 200, aparte esa casa si lo tiene o lo consigue es original 100%


----------



## seralemi (Abr 5, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Yo he traido material difícil de la cada Diode de inglaterra, tiene pág web, la última vez que pedí algo me recuerdo que me salio el envío menos de 50 pesos cuando de BS AS el envio y empaquetado me salia casi 200, aparte esa casa si lo tiene o lo consigue es original 100%



Buen aporte, lo tendré en cuenta, aclaro que en Bs As tampoco se consigue. Nadie me aclara si se puede cambiar el "M" por el de otra letra...
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

No te lo quiero asegurar, pero me suenan que no eran buenos


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 5, 2018)

lo puedes reemplazar por este stk412-170 sin ningún problema


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

El problema es que  cuesta por aquí conseguir los originales, me refiero que no sean falsos


----------



## seralemi (Abr 6, 2018)

ninodeves dijo:


> lo puedes reemplazar por este stk412-170 sin ningún problema



Hola ninodeves, si había leído que ese era un reemplazo válido; la inquietud que tengo es por la letra final del CI, que para este caso es una "M". Leí por allí que la letra indica para que marca es el integrado, es decir que este integrado era usado por otras marcas y sanyo se los fabricaba de acuerdo a las características solicitadas por ellas.
Saludos.



pandacba dijo:


> El problema es que  cuesta por aquí conseguir los originales, me refiero que no sean falsos



Correcto, ahora bien, cómo puedo saber cuando son originales???


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2018)

seralemi dijo:


> . . . .Correcto, ahora bien, cómo puedo saber cuando son originales???


Eso se responde fácil: "_*Ninguno*_"
Excepto que lo consigas de desguace de algún equipo.
O lo compres en el exterior en algún proveedor "Extremadamente" confiable

Como te comentaron, analiza la opción de abrir y reparar.


----------



## seralemi (Abr 6, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso se responde fácil: "_*Ninguno*_"
> Excepto que lo consigas de desguace de algún equipo.
> O lo compres en el exterior en algún proveedor "Extremadamente" confiable
> 
> Como te comentaron, analiza la opción de abrir y reparar.



Hola Fogonazo, entonces deberé tener en cuenta las sugerencias de los colegas.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2018)

Fijate que hay unos videos piolas 

stk412-150m - YouTube


----------



## seralemi (Abr 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que hay unos videos piolas
> 
> stk412-150m - YouTube



Gracias DOSMETROS


----------



## pandacba (Abr 6, 2018)

Si lo traes del lugar que te dije, en 15 dias te lo entregan en tu casa, y podes estar seguro que es original 100%
Preguntaste en Cita si lo tiene o te lo puede traer? Este es el teléfono *Cita Electronica: Agustín Garzón 1779 Tel:0351 455-0816 *
Pregunta aqui es otra firma que esta en nuestra cityTime Electronics


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2018)

Diferencia entre STK412-150 y STK412-150 M


----------



## pandacba (Abr 6, 2018)

Pero quien te garantiza que el M sea original  "SANYO"? Cuestan demasiado para que se te quemen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2018)

Sinó que le injerte dos plaquetas clase D comerciales que funcionen con la misma alimentación


----------



## seralemi (Abr 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Diferencia entre STK412-150 y STK412-150 M



Gracias, ya había visitado esa página 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 6, 2018



pandacba dijo:


> Si lo traes del lugar que te dije, en 15 dias te lo entregan en tu casa, y podes estar seguro que es original 100%
> Preguntaste en Cita si lo tiene o te lo puede traer? Este es el teléfono *Cita Electronica: Agustín Garzón 1779 Tel:0351 455-0816 *
> Pregunta aqui es otra firma que esta en nuestra cityTime Electronics



Hoy llamo por teléfono a Cita; gracias por la página de Time Electronics 
Saludos.


----------



## X4v0R (Oct 23, 2018)

paxs1 dijo:


> Hola Simon26!!
> 
> Bueno, "_Dejame pensar en voz alta_"  _si la fuente de alimentacion funciona y la tarjeta que contiene al STK412-170, que es el amplificador de audio, tambien funciona_!!
> 
> ...




Buen día 

Disculpa la pregunta yo también tengo la parte de alimentación y el amplificado con el stk 412-150 mi pregunta es puedo conectar directo las bocinas y la entrada de audio a la tarjeta en los pines marcado como in y Out que biene indicados de fabrica o se necesita un circuito previo para hacer esto.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 23, 2018)

Primero que nada que vas a conectr en la entrada? has leido la hoja de datos del STK?


----------



## X4v0R (Oct 23, 2018)

Si ya revise el datshet y si son las entradas de audio y las salidas a bocinas como las indica el diagrama de la pcb


----------



## pandacba (Oct 23, 2018)

y que dice de la tensión de entrada? valor máximo admisible? es compatible con lo que queres acoplar? si el valor de la señal es más alto que el de tu fuente de señal necesitará un previo, si es más alta habra que atenuar


----------



## neutro (Ago 30, 2019)

paxs1 dijo:


> Hola! Bueno veo que llegue tarde a este foro, pero solo quiero decir que yo tambien consegui la fuente de alimentacion de un stereo igual y me di a la tarea de fabricar mi propio amplificador usando este integrado "STK412-150" mas el "STK402-090", ya que vi, que el estereo que desmatele tenia estos dos integrados. primero fabrique una baquelita para cada uno delos integrados y funcionaron de maravilla eso fue hace medio año, pero ahora fabrique una sola baquelita para los dos integrados la ventaja es que si solo quieres la etapa de potencia del "STK412-250" bueno solo cortas la imagen por la mitad y ya tienes tu etapa de amplificacion.
> Les mando unas fotos del ampli, junto con una foto de la etapa de alimentacion.
> Si aun quieres armar el ampli, me avisas y te mando el pcb y el sch. para que pongas en marcha tu proyecto. Si alguien mas quiere armarlo no dude en preguntarme o pedirme el pcb.


 Hola estimado una pregunta .para usted y para todos .. Tengo 8 stk 412-240. Se puede reemplazar por el 150? Son compatibles?
Quien tiene una fuente Para los stk clase H.


----------



## Eberto Manuel (Dic 18, 2019)

paxs1 dijo:


> Hola! Bueno veo que llegue tarde a este foro, pero solo quiero decir que yo tambien consegui la fuente de alimentacion de un stereo igual y me di a la tarea de fabricar mi propio amplificador usando este integrado "STK412-150" mas el "STK402-090", ya que vi, que el estereo que desmatele tenia estos dos integrados. primero fabrique una baquelita para cada uno delos integrados y funcionaron de maravilla eso fue hace medio año, pero ahora fabrique una sola baquelita para los dos integrados la ventaja es que si solo quieres la etapa de potencia del "STK412-250" bueno solo cortas la imagen por la mitad y ya tienes tu etapa de amplificacion.
> Les mando unas fotos del ampli, junto con una foto de la etapa de alimentacion.
> Si aun quieres armar el ampli, me avisas y te mando el pcb y el sch. para que pongas en marcha tu proyecto. Si alguien mas quiere armarlo no dude en preguntarme o pedirme el pcb.


 
Hola amigos de casualidad tienen el PCB de la fuente? Se ve que es un excelente proyecto y estoy interesado en realizarlo. Muchas gracias por compartir sus conocimientos con todos nosotros. Bendiciones y mucho éxito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2019)

Ya tenés el transformador ?


----------



## Eberto Manuel (Dic 19, 2019)

Si tengo 2

Los dos con varios voltajes pero los más altos son 40 0 40 y 36 0 36





Hola amigos saben a que equipos pertenecen ?


----------



## Popala (Mar 21, 2020)

Hola, alguno me podría ayudar ? Tengo un stk433-060 y quería armar un amplificador, lo tengo todo conectado a la placa (hi-amp) que viene dentro del equipo Sony pero no sé cómo debería conectarlo... Si alguno podría ayudarme


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2020)

Popala dijo:


> Hola, alguno me podría ayudar ? Tengo un stk433-060 y quería armar un amplificador, lo tengo todo conectado a la placa (hi-amp) que viene dentro del equipo Sony pero no sé cómo debería conectarlo... Si alguno podría ayudarme


Busca el datasheet del  STK433-060 ahí te dice todo lo necesario para su conexión, alimentación, entradas y salidas


----------



## MaxPech86 (Dic 20, 2020)

*Q*ue*_*tal*,* buen d*í*a*,* tengo un equipo *S*ony hcd-rg88, se dañ*ó* el stk 412-150, cuento con otro stk 412-170, mi duda es si puedo colocarle *é*ste *ú*tlimo sin hacer alguna modificaci*ó*n.


----------



## Jhunior (Mar 7, 2021)

Amigos* ¿*tendrán un PCB para el STK412-240*?* *¿S*er*í*an amables de compartírmelo*?*
*T*engo uno de ellos y quiero darle uso*.*


----------



## neutro (Jun 11, 2021)

Hola buen día para todos. Tengo un problema. Hoy 2021 se me quemó un equipo Sony LBT-lx8 trae el IC STK412-170 de fábrica ,trate de conseguir el IC stk pero no encontré,lo que conseguí es un STK De Sanyo del mismo código pero este trae una barrita sobre los pines ,lo instalé al equipo y no da audio pero el relay si Acciona,me Di cuenta que en el pin 16 está desconectado ya que es del Bias, me dijeron que conecte un cable del pin16 al pin de la placa frontal STK Mute,aún así no da audio. Alguien tiene experiencia con ese nuevo IC stk s,el nombre completo de ese IC stk es:stk412-170C ki t.


----------



## broke1790 (Sep 14, 2021)

Por lo general debería de andar con el voltaje suministrado de mute. Pero intenta con 4V de los reguladores de tensión de la placa main. Yo compre el stk412-750 y funciono con el voltaje de los reguladores hacia el pin 16 de mute.


----------



## neutro (Sep 15, 2021)

broke1790 dijo:


> Por lo general debería de andar con el voltaje suministrado de mute. Pero intenta con 4V de los reguladores de tensión de la placa main. Yo compre el stk412-750 y funciono con el voltaje de los reguladores hacia el pin 16 de mute.



*E*fectivamente , me funcion*ó* tu consejo, ya trabaja de maravillas. *G*racias.


----------



## ingmontero22 (Feb 1, 2022)

paxs1 dijo:


> Hola! Bueno veo que llegue tarde a este foro, pero solo quiero decir que yo tambien consegui la fuente de alimentacion de un stereo igual y me di a la tarea de fabricar mi propio amplificador usando este integrado "STK412-150" mas el "STK402-090", ya que vi, que el estereo que desmatele tenia estos dos integrados. primero fabrique una baquelita para cada uno delos integrados y funcionaron de maravilla eso fue hace medio año, pero ahora fabrique una sola baquelita para los dos integrados la ventaja es que si solo quieres la etapa de potencia del "STK412-250" bueno solo cortas la imagen por la mitad y ya tienes tu etapa de amplificacion.
> Les mando unas fotos del ampli, junto con una foto de la etapa de alimentacion.
> Si aun quieres armar el ampli, me avisas y te mando el pcb y el sch. para que pongas en marcha tu proyecto. Si alguien mas quiere armarlo no dude en preguntarme o pedirme el pcb.


Buenas noches amigo, podrias compartirme un PCB de la fuente para este amplificador por favor. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2022)

ingmontero22 dijo:


> Buenas noches amigo, podrias compartirme un PCB de la fuente para este amplificador por favor. Muchas gracias.


*paxs1 *hace 3 años que *NO *ingresa al Foro,no creo que te responda rápidamente


----------



## Jfelixleon (Jun 8, 2022)

Saludos cordiales. Equipo Sony modelo LBT LX8 para todos*,* me presento*,* soy José *F*elix. Me dedico a reparar tv*,* lcd*,* LED y plasma. Tengo un equipo *S*ony lbt lx8 el cual dañ*ó* su stk 412-170*,* no la consigo original*,* por eso *h*e decidido eliminarla y ponerle transistores 5200 y 1943 ya que los tengo a la mano, quiero solo un poquito más de potencia y cambiar los cornetas o bafles que ya las tengo. Quiero o*b*tener máximo 400 *W* quizás 200 *W* por canales. La fuente en los filtros le llega 80 *V*+- *.* Necesito un diagrama si se puede de como poner los transistores donde iba la stk*,* o*_*sea lo más engorroso y efectivo o un diagrama con fotos de algún proyecto parecido. Gracias.
El equipo Sony es mi BB de hace más de 23 años y quiero salvarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2022)

Quizás te convenga poner dos placas Chinas clase D de acuerdo a la alimentación disponible , mejor lee el hilo al cual fuiste movido y que incluso antes te habían sugerido.


----------



## gord16 (Jul 11, 2022)

Muy buenas noches a todos. Una pregunta, alguien ha tratado de reemplazar el STK412-150 con el STK412-440?
Tengo un GN880 y un RG88 con sus amplificadores quemados, y compré de una recicladora, un modular Sharp CD-G10000 destrozado, pero su STK412-440 está en excelente estado. Incluso los MOSFETs de potencia del 440 son más grandes que los del 150, pero no los diodos y los transistores de conmutación.
Afortunadamente me hice de otro cerebro de un RG88 con su STK bueno, y lo abrí para hacer comparaciones, pero temo por la tensión de las tensiones bajas. Basándome en el datasheet de esta familia, el 040 trabaja a ±51V y ±84V. Adjunto imágenes de ambos ICs.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2022)

Distinto número de patas


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 11, 2022)

Por la nomenclatura, por su mayoria el numero final, cuanto mas grande mas potencia y mas voltaje (los primeros son la serie), aunque pueden haber diferencias.
No hay mejor que los datasheet, o el manual de servicio del euqipo que lo usa


----------



## gord16 (Jul 13, 2022)

Eso es cierto. Recuerdo que el GN600 lleva un 240 alimentado con ±42V y ±70V, y los 150kit y 170kit son realmente unos 740 adaptados de fábrica. Mejor no arriesgarme en instalar el 440 en el RG88, pero sí en el GN880, ya que en el primero me da ±50V y ±70V, y en el segundo ±42V y ±65V


----------



## gord16 (Jul 30, 2022)

Vuelvo a comentar, afirmando que el 412-440 sí soporta trabajar en el Rg88. Actualmente lo trabajo con sus frontales y subwoofer con su respectivo STK, así que lo trabajo en su impedancia mínima permitida de 6 ohms.


----------

